# Show Us Your Skinks!



## Nero Egernia (Mar 11, 2017)

There's probably a few threads out there already but I thought it would be good to have a new thread to see what skinks people are keeping these days.

Here's one of mine. I really should stop acquiring more reptiles . . . But a skink wasn't the only new addition! 

A King's Skink (_Egernia kingii_), one of my favourite lizards. I've had many fond memories of them.


----------



## baker (Mar 11, 2017)

One of my dark bar sided skinks (_Concinnia martini) _hanging from the roof. 



Cheers, Cameron


----------



## kankryb (Mar 13, 2017)

Here is my new rugosa rugosa female, got her yesterday


----------



## yewherper (Mar 14, 2017)

This my my girl. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Mar 14, 2017)

This is meatlug. She is I big girl haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (Apr 4, 2017)

A Lancelin King's Skink. She's such a sweetie, happy to eat from your hands and doesn't appear to mind being handled. Very inquisitive. Also a great poser!




After this she decided to headbutt the camera and then climb up my arm.






I'm not sure if you can get much goofier than this. Hopefully I can get some decent photos of the male. He's much more shy and as is typical for King's Skinks, doesn't like to be handled.


----------



## sp.michael (Apr 5, 2017)

Some new additions, Egernia Modesta.


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 7, 2017)

The plant in the photo below is _Hakea laurina_. The adult pair like to nibble on the flowers sometimes. This little bloke hasn't quite figured out what to do with it, however.






Can you see the demon, erm, skink?




The female is usually the one on top, but not today it would seem.


----------



## Iguana (May 8, 2017)

Probably not the best pic's especially compared to Oshkii's ones, 

Loves his food, often gets more on his face than in his mouth, he's grown so much


----------



## Nero Egernia (Oct 7, 2017)

Some more pictures of the King's Skinks. I love their different forms. But there's something special when it comes to a glossy black skink.


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 7, 2017)

very nice kings oshkii would i be able to get them QLD especially the black one its my favorite


----------



## Nero Egernia (Oct 8, 2017)

bluedragon said:


> very nice kings oshkii would i be able to get them QLD especially the black one its my favorite



I'm sure there's breeders in the eastern states somewhere.


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 8, 2017)

how big do they get

and could you put a photo of there tanks so i can see how nice they are. in the photos it looks very natural


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Oct 8, 2017)

they get around the size of a bluetongue - 30-55cm, tho usually stay in the 40's, next time you could use google tho, very helpful if you want quick answers.


----------



## Scutellatus (Oct 8, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> they get around the size of a bluetongue - 30-55cm, tho usually stay in the 40's, next time you could use google tho, very helpful if you want quick answers.


If we all used Google there would be no need for the forum.


----------



## Stompsy (Oct 9, 2017)

Iguana said:


> Probably not the best pic's especially compared to Oshkii's ones,
> 
> Loves his food, often gets more on his face than in his mouth, he's grown so much
> 
> ...



Is that Egg?


----------



## Iguana (Oct 9, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> Is that Egg?



Nah it's wet mushed Vetafarm lizard pellets, he has that sometimes and dog food/snails.

can PTS eat egg? i'm guessing it would have to be raw yeah?


----------



## Stompsy (Oct 9, 2017)

Iguana said:


> Nah it's vet mushed Vetafarm lizard pellets, he has that sometimes and dog food/snails.
> 
> can PTS eat egg? i'm guessing it would have to be raw yeah?


Ah!

Looks like scrambled egg!

I feed my Monitors egg but have never tried it with the Pinkies... and I give it both raw and cooked, depending on the animal.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 9, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> Ah!
> 
> Looks like scrambled egg!
> 
> I feed my Monitors egg but have never tried it with the Pinkies... and I give it both raw and cooked, depending on the animal.



Now that you mention it, it does lol
thanks ! I'll offer him some and see if he likes it


----------



## Stompsy (Oct 9, 2017)

Iguana said:


> Now that you mention it, it does lol
> thanks ! I'll offer him some and see if he likes it


Let me know how you go!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Oct 9, 2017)

bluedragon said:


> how big do they get
> 
> and could you put a photo of there tanks so i can see how nice they are. in the photos it looks very natural



In those photos they were taken outside. Average snout to vent length is 24 centimetres.


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 9, 2017)

oshkii please take photo of the king enclosure


----------



## kankryb (Oct 9, 2017)

And more pics of skinks


----------



## mrhoyo (Oct 21, 2017)

Our two Northerns.






Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Up to date photos of them and our non-Australians.

















Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 27, 2017)

hers my girl olive


----------



## Eamon (Nov 23, 2017)

My new adoptees (Excuse the crappy phone pictures)


----------

